# What's really happening at Apple?



## Satcomer (Apr 3, 2004)

I've really been wondering about what's happening at Apple. I'm talking about the amount of time for a processor jump at Apple they are starting to look stagnate. WWDC is a long way off in the computer world and  Apple is starting to look like it is standing still. 

Sure iLife '04 is good and all but where is the new Pro line? Plus, with iPod Mini shortages and Powerbook quality control Apple is looking like it is falling behind. I know a lot of people here will disagree with me but I just look at the facts. On one hand they have a killer product (iPod Mini) but can't deliver and on the other the iTunes Music store is STILL stuck in the USA when other carriers are carrying the same exact music (except encoding) to other countries. 

I'm just worried my favorite computer company is starting to show signs of the horror days of the early to mid 90's. They don't know when they have a good thing (like the Newton) with the iPod Mini. Also with the G5 the future looks bright, but it still bring back memories of failed Motorola chip promises. On the subject of Motorola, if they were producing the G5 the Mac community would be crucifying them by now! So Apple/IBM, where are the speed bumps? You you finally do the update, it better be worth the wait!


----------



## Randman (Apr 3, 2004)

Ah, to live in an age of instant gratification.
  If the Pro line is upgraded, people will yell for G5 PowerBooks. Minis? Too expensive, everyone said. Now everyone wants one.
  iTMS working on Europe, not just iTMS UK or iTMS Scotland, and Australia and Japan are in the works. 
  The Newton was revolutionary but in the larger scheme of things, it was a business failure.
  Apple is doing fine. And personally, I think it's better that Apple takes time between G5 revisions (I'd hate to spend serious $$ on a 2.5 GHZ machine only to have a 3 come out 6 months later.
  Apple doesn't have to play the speed game or try and keep up with every PC manufacturer out there.
   The future still looks bright for Apple, even if it doesn't mean that everyone can have instant gratification.


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 4, 2004)

Yes, I know Apple is NOT falling! What I see though is a disturbed trend in Apple product lines. Apple has been consistent in bring products late to market (iPod mini, G5, etc) after the product has been announced. My prediction is after this long period of upgrade, the products at WWDC will not be availiable for another 3 to 4 months. 

I also stand behind my opinion that if this was Motorola instead of IBM the Mac users of the world would be quite upset by now.


----------



## bobw (Apr 4, 2004)

Patience is a virtue


----------



## powermac (Apr 5, 2004)

My opinion is the G5 line will get an upgrade soon. Apple is still on the first model, before introducing a second generation they may be working on some details. I believe they are working on a way to get the G5 into a PowerBook. At the moment, this is what people are expecting from Apple.


----------



## diablojota (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree with you in some respects Satcomer, Apple is not up to the level it was just 2 years ago.  However, that is the reason for the delay in new prods, IMHO.  I think Apple is really trying to up their quality again after the iPod battery suits, iBook suits, etc, so these problems don't come up and bite them in the butt again in the future.  Look for Apple products to be better and meet the same quality that users expect from the BMW of computers.


----------



## evildan (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah, in all fairness, I have to disagree as well...

Although to speak of the instant gratification. We have to remember that just because there's a WWDC coming up, doesn't mean there's going to be a new product launch. We've been spoiled by Apple's theatrical releases, we expect a new one every time Steve puts on the black turtle neck and rolls out on stage.


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 6, 2004)

Well evildan, I have to disagree with your statement. I always look at past behavior to predict future behavior. Since the Apple fallout with IDG over Boston, WWDC is where Apple releases their summer products.


----------



## evildan (Apr 6, 2004)

I can respect that. But honestly, do we always need to be wowed with a new product at every WWDC? I don't think so. In some ways I think if you look at Apple's successes and failures, you'll find that when they break into frequent product launches, the company gets spread too thin. Then they pull back and focus on the basics and come up with a product like the iMac or iPod. 

Being an Apple customer, isn't about being in a constant state of wow. Like the spoiled kid complaining because he/she only has 150 channels to surf not the 500+ channels his / her neighbor has. 

All I'm saying is maybe we should be happy with what we have.


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 21, 2004)

Well Apple has been LATE AGAIN. Now this time with an online purchase of an iPod (for a graduation gift). It's been a week now and still no shipment. If they keep pushing back the date one more day and I will have to cancel the order and look to a brick store for another graduation gift because Apple seem can never stock anything (I even checked the closest Apple mall store for ANY iPod). This is making my choice of Apple making me look bad because now I won't be able to give the iPod as a gift at my nephew's  graduation.


----------



## mi5moav (Jun 22, 2004)

The next 3 years are going to be awesome at Apple. That last 4 have been pretty good. The first 8 were pretty good. The ones that were bad we don't even talk about anymore.


----------



## baggss (Jun 24, 2004)

Satcomer said:
			
		

> Well Apple has been LATE AGAIN. Now this time with an online purchase of an iPod (for a graduation gift). It's been a week now and still no shipment. If they keep pushing back the date one more day and I will have to cancel the order and look to a brick store for another graduation gift because Apple seem can never stock anything (I even checked the closest Apple mall store for ANY iPod). This is making my choice of Apple making me look bad because now I won't be able to give the iPod as a gift at my nephew's  graduation.



WOW!  I was just at an Apple store in LA and they had TONS of them.  Even the local Target and CompUSA have them in stock here (Southern California)....


----------



## drunkmac (Jun 25, 2004)

All I know is that in Jersey, Im tripping over iPods left and right.

Target has them. Strawbridges has them (clothing store in mall), Apple store has tons. Best Buy has em, every single place has them! If you need one call a place in Jersey or call retailers.


----------

